
Show HN: A Bitbucket administration tool - daeMOn63
https://github.com/daeMOn63/bitadmin
======
daeMOn63
Made myself a little cli tool to speed up administration of Bitbucket and
permission management on daily work. Using it since a couple of months now and
still adding more commands as I need them. Maybe someone else will find it
helpful ;)

~~~
jredmond
Looks like a good project. You should probably mention very, very early on in
your docs, though, that this is for Bitbucket Server (self-hosted) and not for
Bitbucket Cloud (bitbucket.org).

~~~
daeMOn63
Yup you're right, I'll add that. Thanks !

